# TFO Axiom2 x vs sage Maverick



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I cast the Axiom 2x 8wt a few times and I have a Sage Maverick in 8wt. The Axiom 2x is a fast rod and has little feedback at shorter distance but still feels ok in hand. Reaching out the rod feels better at the longer distances if you can cast 50’+. I thought the rod was pretty accurate even at the short distances despite the lack of good feed back.
The Sage Maverick, while classed as a fast rod has a lot of feedback thanks to a fast tip and a slightly softer midsection. The rod has very quick recovery. I find the Maverick loads quick and is easy to cast 20-60’. Reaching way out, the rod good reserve power down in the blank to make 80’+ casts if you can get there. I really like SA Mastery bonefish line on the Maverick. I didn’t care for the +weight lines as much as the true weight lines. I don’t know what line was on the Axiom 2x but I would think a SA Grandslam or Rio Redfish would give the caster good feel and really tap into that rod’s power. 

I think both rods are good and it depends what kind of action you prefer. A good caster will be able to get good performance from both.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Can't compare to the Axiom but I did pavement cast the 7 and 8 weight Mavericks and think they are really good rods. Not spectacular in any way but I think really good tools for fishing. No need to struggle to stay on top of either rod, just pleasant casting with plenty enough guts to do the job. They seem to be true to weight rods so true to weight standard lines are appropriate. I have Salt HDs but can see owning a Maverick as well.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Early this year, I met the Florida Sage rep and he was showing me the new Maverick 8wt. When I started picking his brain after I felt up the 8wt, he admitted it was a re-branded Sage Motive except they changed the blank color and used their new resins, which gave it a slight edge in speed and recovery over the Motive. Like jay.bush1434 mentioned, it loads further down in the mid section, which makes it a good bass or redfish rod.

I actually recently picked up a TFO Axiom 2x 7wt to play around with it and to try out different lines on it. So far, it's in interesting lil rod and a very nice tight loop to it when it throws. It does well with distance so far, as far a fishing the rod. The rod is very accurate. So far, I've thrown true to weight lines on it and it makes the rod very fast. I've also up'ed it my 1 line weight and it handles it just fine and causes the rod to bend a little more further down the blank. Honestly, it's not a bad rod for a mid range priced rod for open flats and slightly longer cast to the mangroves when you want the boat to be at a distance from them. It's also decent wade rod. So far, I've taken a far about of snook and trout on it in the last few months and it does well.

The main question is, what would your main purpose for whichever 7wt you want to get? Then we can help steer you in the right directing on which one would better suit you and with what line?


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys. The rod will be used for flats both wading and boat for reds and trout, with occasional pond bass. I just want something a little lighter than the 8wt salt and tidal I have now.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I think you will like the Maverick.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah I agree with Hank. For the rods you currently own and what you want this new rod will be used for, the Mav will be better suited to your taste in rod dynamics.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Tyroper said:


> Thanks for the input guys. The rod will be used for flats both wading and boat for reds and trout, with occasional pond bass. I just want something a little lighter than the 8wt salt and tidal I have now.



I've heard the Maverick is a rebranded Salt (regular, not HD) with Konnetic technology?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

B_ONE said:


> I've heard the Maverick is a rebranded Salt (regular, not HD) with Konnetic technology?


I heard (above) it was a rebranded motive?

who knows ha! I have one in an 8 and like it.


----------



## Tyroper (Apr 2, 2019)

BrownDog said:


> I heard (above) it was a rebranded motive?
> 
> who knows ha! I have one in an 8 and like it.


I heard it’s a lot like the motive action but with a lighter swing weight.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Can’t say its a rebranded anything, but its different from my Salt HDs. Easier casting and still a real saltwater rod. Nice rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

B_ONE said:


> I've heard the Maverick is a rebranded Salt (regular, not HD) with Konnetic technology?


The Sage rep told me it was a rebranded Motive with newer resins that gives it a slightly faster recovery and a different colored blank.


----------



## bknot (Sep 18, 2020)

A bit late, but in 9 wts the Motive and Maverick are very different rods. No way just a material tech difference in the 9 wts, a real taper change. The Motive has a strong tip and flexes deep, the kind of rod that I like for hucking weighted streamers or sinking lines. The Maverick has a soft tip and stiffer butt, quicker casting stroke, more like a flats rod. Both are easy to cast and less powerful than heavy duty salt rods.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I fish the Axiom 2 in 8wt and it's great overall, especially in the wind. Would make a great skiff or wading rod. My son fishes for TFO and has the A2X in 7 wt. After several trials, he elected to overlain (8wt on 7wt rod) with the SA Grand Slam line. It's seems to be set up nicely now. The A2X is a small bit faster than the A2. A2 is a little smoother casting to me and more forgiving but the A2X is nice. Both are light and responsive. 
Best,


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Put a slot red in the skiff on Sunday using the Maverick 8wt.

Easy 40-50' cast to a laid up red under a mangrove edge. Plenty of backbone in the rod after I put him on the reel. 

Never any doubt that the rod was up to the task. Very happy with it.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Have been using the 8wt maverick for a bit now and am still a fan.
For lines I did not like the 8wt flats pro on it but did find RIO bonefish quickshooter to be fantastic.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> Have been using the 8wt maverick for a bit now and am still a fan.
> For lines I did not like the 8wt flats pro on it but did find RIO bonefish quickshooter to be fantastic.


Just out of curiosity, how is the action of the rod with that line and what did you not like about the flats pro? Rio's stuff usually has heavier grain weight right? I have the same maverick but paired with sa bonefish which is 220 grains I think.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

saltyhackle said:


> Just out of curiosity, how is the action of the rod with that line and what did you not like about the flats pro? Rio's stuff usually has heavier grain weight right? I have the same maverick but paired with sa bonefish which is 220 grains I think.


to your point above the flats pro felt very “clunky” to me on the rod. That being said I have put the 8wt flats pro on an older 8/9 TFO and it is fantastic.

I like the quickshooter as my primary target is redfish and I need the rod to shoot line quickly (especially summertime fish in grass), it also has good feel without turning the action to mush.

I do think a regular bonefish line Would be a good all around match for the rod and I may move to it in the winter time.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> to your point above the flats pro felt very “clunky” to me on the rod. That being said I have put the 8wt flats pro on an older 8/9 TFO and it is fantastic.
> 
> I like the quickshooter as my primary target is redfish and I need the rod to shoot line quickly (especially summertime fish in grass), it also has good feel without turning the action to mush.
> 
> I do think a regular bonefish line Would be a good all around match for the rod and I may move to it in the winter time.


Thanks for sharing. Good to hear going a little heavier doesn't adversely affect the action - may have to pick one up when summer comes around haha.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I have an 8Wt Axiom 2x and have cast the Motive. The TFO is really good if you are more of a relaxed caster making 50-70' casts. Its slow, but powerful with little effort. If you have an aggressive cast, want to bend it like Beckham, or are just generally Type A and mad at the fish, go with something different.


----------

